# LVM2 lvcreate how to use the whole disk???

## sammy2ooo

Hi

after searching a long time within this forum and google i still can't figure out how to tell lvcreate to use the whole disk.

couldn't also find anything in "Gentoo LVM2 installation" @ 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml

I have got 2 disks, hdc and hdd, both have the id 8e Linux LVM,

i have created a volume group with: vgcreate vg /dev/hdc1 /dev/hdd1

so now i would like to set up only one uge logic volume. I know i can add the bytes value fdisk shows from /dev/hdc1 to /dev/hdd1. 

But can't this be performed easier? 

any hints?

thx in advance

----------

## Redeeman

im not sure i understand what you want completely...

if you want to setup one large lv with the combined space of hdd1 and hdc1, simply do:

vgdisplay

then you can see how many free PE's you have, and then do:

lvcreate -l <number of PE's> vg -n <Name of Logical Volume>

that should be it... if you want to make 2 volume groups, and specify the disk in the volume group you want it allocated from, simply do:

lvcreate -l <number of PE's> vg -n <Name of Logical Volume> /dev/<disk in volume group>

hope it helps

----------

